# TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 30, 2006)

*!!! WARNING !!!

Playing with system files using resource hacker can be Dangerous for your system and it can make your system not working.

So use it at your own risk!
*​ 

Guys!

So many members hv asked me a lot of questions about Resource Hacker, like:

=> How to replace existing Resources ( Bitmaps, AVI, Icons, etc.) in a file?
=> How to add ur own resources?
=> How to change Menus/ Strings?

and so on...

So here I'll try to cover all such questions and many other tips-n-tricks. 
So here we go.....

*NOTE:* I hv divided this tutorial in 2 parts:

PART1 : BASIC INFORMATION
PART2 : ADVANCED INFORMATION

Basic part contains Basic details, like viewing/replacing resources, etc.
Advanced part covers some advance information which is described for geeks. Like Adding ur own resources, using scripts with resource hacker, etc.

*PART1 : BASIC INFORMATION​ *

*What is Resource Hacker:*

Resource Hacker is a Free s/w to edit 32-bit windows files (DLL, EXE, CPL, and many other). U can add/delete/view/rename/modify existing resources in a file using this gr8 piece of s/w.

*Download Link:*

U can d/l Resource Hacker from here.
U don't need to install it, simply extract the files and run the s/w. It also doesnt make any entry in Registry! 

*Using Resource Hacker:*

When u open a file in Resource Hacker, it shows various directories in left-side pane, like:

AVI
Cursor
Bitmap
Icon
Menu
Dialog
String Table
Accelerators
Version Info

and so on...

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/2309/newpicturelr6.jpg

These directories vary from file to file!
Following is a small description of these directories:

*AVI :* This directory contains AVI files.
*Cursor :* This directory contains Cursor files.
*Bitmap :* This directory contains Bitmaps.
*Icon :* This directory contains Icons.
*Menu :* This directory contains various Menus.
*Dialog :* This directory contains various Dialog boxes.
*String Table :* This directory contains various Strings.
*Accelerators :* This directory contains Shortcut keys.
*Version Info :* This directory contains version information of the file.

*Viewing Resources:*

U can view any resource embedded in the file. Simply expand the directory and click on the name of the resource.
Actually each resource contains 3 parts:

*Resource Type
Resource Name
Resource Language*

*Resource Type :* Its indicate that the resource is an AVI/Bitmap/Menu/Cursor/Icon/String/etc.
*Resource Name :* It describes the name of a resource, no 2 resource can hv the same name.
*Resource Language :* Its the language used in the file. For ENGLISH its 1033.


_*Continue Here...*


_


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi

Great! Can you tell me how to save the changes? I tried to save the shell32.dll but it cannot be replaced. Is there any other way?

Aditya


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2006)

thnx.
U can't save a system file while running windows.
It happens bcoz of WFP (Windows File Protection) service running in background.
But there r several utilities to overcome this problem!
Either u can use replacer, which works well in such conditions. Simply run the utility and first drag-n-drop the original file in its window then it'll ask for the new one, thendrag-n-drop ur customized file and then press "Y" for confirmation.
It'll automatically replace the file at next system restart.
U can find such utilities here.


----------



## rk (Jul 3, 2006)

nice tutorial vishal


----------



## pranshu (Jul 4, 2006)

Good one Vishaal! Thanks a lot for all your effort, but why didnt you post all of them in one post rather than posting them in different posts. Increasing your post counts??? Even then it doesn't matter to me till the time good things are brought in.


----------



## sudipbhowmick (Jul 4, 2006)

Plz.....Give Me A Brief Tutorial if possible on how to change the "system property box" & "run" dialog box & other windows dialogs & menus.

thanx to U very much for teaching .....plz keep it on.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi

I don't get it. I asked you a lot of questions by sending you the email. It was all related to this tutorial. Still you say it's the worst tutorial you ever made? It's great. Just give detailed info on how to do things exactly. And please tell me how to create a live windows cd.

Aditya


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 6, 2006)

thnx guys for ur kind support  

*Hacking System Properties Dialog Box (Sysdm.cpl file)*

*NOTE:* Here I'll describe how to change the first tab "*General*" in System Properties dialog box. Following is a screenshot of the dialog box which will U get after following hack.

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/1538/newpicture9nf.jpg


Continue here:
*Hacking System Properties Dialog Box in Windows XP*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 7, 2006)

I hv uploaded my Sysdm.cpl filehere.
But don't forget to take a backup of ur existing Sysdm.cpl file.
If u face ne problem like version problem, just replace my file with ur default file.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Nice thing that you are actually telling us how to do things. Not the usual use resource hacker line. Continue with this! You are helping people like me.

Aditya


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 12, 2006)

don't know that what i m goin to post has already been posted or not.
if yes then tell me i'll delete this.

after learning that using res hak one can edit so many files (thanks to vishal gupta for his superb tut on 'list of files to be hacked') i tried to edit logonui.exe and on searching i found that the logon and logoff screen can be changed. 

how to do it.

open the 'logonui.exe' file with res hak.
now goto UIFILE/1000/1033

on the right side there is a large blank space but as u go down u will find the stuff.

all u have to do is to change the values where ever u see

rgb(0-256,0-256,0-256)

for respective shades

actually the screen is divided into many parts:

*these can be editted in UIFILE*
the main screen
top pannel
bottom pannel
*these can be editted in BITMAP section*
there are many seperating lines(BITMAP/124,125,126/1033)
the windows logo(BITMAP/123,127/1033)
one bitmap on left top corner(BITMAP/100/1033)
one behind user name(BITMAP/112/1033)

this is all part of my research. i hav not found it from any link 

thank you


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 13, 2006)

@ Ayush

Well I read this somewhere. But since you say you found it on your own it's good. 

Aditya


----------



## delivi (Jul 19, 2006)

thanx for this wonderful tutorial it was really helpful.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 21, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> @ Ayush
> 
> Well I read this somewhere.
> Aditya


 

if it's not useful then as i said before i will delete it.


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 21, 2006)

man o man.. trust me I like your helping nature to the max!! awesome dood.. just keep it comin.. wonderful helping nature!!!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 21, 2006)

@ Ayush

I am saying donot delete it. It's good that you found that out on your own.

Aditya


----------



## knight17 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice tutorial...
Thanks for that...please add more....


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow nice work Vishal...
Thanks!


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 25, 2006)

'VISTA' u r gettin FAMOUS. WE like YOU.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey hi vish

I was just doing something with help of ur tut ..but i wanna knwo how to replace the progres bar in SHELL32.dll....something like u have in one of ur screen shot (green one ).....u have not posted abt anything abt it.
Are any more tuts coming wrt to resource hack???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 14, 2006)

Its not related to Shell32.dll, its bcoz of the Visual Style, U use!


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 14, 2006)

WHATEVER.....what to do to get that effect.... ??? any tuts for that


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 15, 2006)

Okie!
If u install any 3rd party theme in XP, the look of progress bar is changed...
So if u want to hv that green progress bar, then install any VISTA visual style for XP.

Or if u do it manually, then open the *.msstyles* file in Resource Hacker and search for:

*PROGRESSCHUNKVERT_BMP
PROGRESSCHUNK_BMP
PROGRESSTRACKVERT_BMP
PROGRESSTRACK_BMP*

in *BITMAP* section, and change their color/style according to ur requirement! 



============================================================================



Okie Guys!
After a LONG break, I'm posting a small tut on some COMMON changes/hacks, which most of the ppl want to make!
Here I'll tell U the exact location of the thing, U want to change.

*List of a few Locations in Windows XP to be Hacked*


Its not the complete list. There r lots of other things, which can be changed/hacked. But posting all the settings will require lots of time. So I request U guys, that if u want to change something else, which is not present in the list, pls ask here. I'll try my best to answer the query!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 15, 2006)

How the hell you find time for all this? It's great to have you around to help us.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 15, 2006)

lol...
I was FREE today (Afterall its 15th August) and thought of posting this...
It took approx. half an hour for me to open the files in RH and then look for the things and then post here!


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

the best tutorial i have ever seen


----------



## spiceluvver (Aug 23, 2006)

nice work vishal.......
keep the good will coming to us.........


----------



## timimski (Aug 24, 2006)

wow, great tutorial, thanks for all your efforts ...

Vish, how would you change the colour of a Dialog ... for example, the standard grey background colour to an RGB, or other, custom colour? Any ideas?


----------



## gouthama (Aug 30, 2006)

sir u have not told how 2 add genuine pic.


and one more thing i have came 2 know tat  with resource hacker even we can hack all trail software's so plz guide us in tat sir
u can mail me at  Gouthama1@Gmail.com


thank-u


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Sep 1, 2006)

If *%windir%* means 'Windows' then what's 'Program Files' Means?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 1, 2006)

^^
%windir% or %systemroot% = Windows
%programfiles% = Program Files


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks For Ur Tut. That Was Realy Very Usefull For Us.

 Can You Also Explain How To Insert Controls In System Dialog Box
 And Define Their Work.as In Ur Tut U Added Resources So How Did You Defined In System Dialog Box. (all Coding That U Did ) .        Inserting Controls Options ( Pre-define Controls ,caption,class Name, Style ) What To Define ????

So Pls Give Some Help On It.

Again Thanks For Ur Tut.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 5, 2006)

thnx  

I think u didnt read my this post in previous page of this thread? In this post I posted the complete tutorial for customizing System Properties box.

I also uploaded my sysdm.cpl file here.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

Guys!

I hv added some images in the Main posts of this thread for better understanding and to make the tutorial more intresting


----------



## SoFtEcH (Sep 12, 2006)

wOw! Nice to see you here with great achievement Vishal ...
* OFF TOPIC : *_
  do you remember me?...

        Yah me too Indian man... I'm form Tamil Nadu. You are doing really great work brother... _
__________


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> %windir% or %systemroot% = Windows
> %programfiles% = Program Files



Yah and 

%UserProfile%       means drive:\Documents and Settings\User

%ALLUsersProfile% means drive:\Documents and Settings\ALL Users

%AppData%          means drive:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data
__________


			
				gouthama said:
			
		

> sir u have not told how 2 add genuine pic.
> 
> 
> and one more thing i have came 2 know tat  with resource hacker even we can hack all trail software's so plz guide us in tat sir
> ...



Hi Goutham, 

    Its not meand that Resource Hacker is used to hack some trial softwares.But    
 It does can hacks the resource's of some 
system files/applicaitons/screensavers/cpl files.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 12, 2006)

^^
thnx man! 

And of course I remember u buddy


----------



## SoFtEcH (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 14, 2006)

Guys! This is my RUN dialog box's new Look:  

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/9633/newpicturegw3.jpg

How is it?


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG awesome dude..Any info abt how did u do this..I know u would have used reshack but the procedure for it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 14, 2006)

thnx buddy  

Here is how did I do it:  

*Hacking RUN Dialog Box in Windows XP*


----------



## SoFtEcH (Sep 14, 2006)

cool  ...


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx ..That was awesome


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 15, 2006)

Really good


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 15, 2006)

A SALUTE TO U VISHAL.............
HEy can u please also add the avi for the green progress bar u had???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 15, 2006)

I added it in my 2nd post in this page


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2006)

Not this one dude...the green one remember in one of ur resource hacker post it was...i guess vertical one....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 18, 2006)

Ohhhh.
That was bcoz of the theme, I was using.  

If u use any Vista Visual style, then u'll also get the same green progress bar in the dialog box. Currently I'm using my own *VistaVG* theme


----------



## ::vicky:: (Sep 18, 2006)

what are the system requirements for windows vista? and when is the final release vishal & brother viishal can u help on a tutorial which is in tutorial section with the name tea effect plz


----------



## n2casey (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Vishal!

Congrats for ur tute (Enable hibernate ....) & thanks from all users who were not knowing about Resource hacker. I m using RH for last 2 yrs but I have joined forum just few days b4 so I never posted ne tute but U r doing a nice & hard work.
Once again, congrats. Keep it up friend.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2006)

@::vicky::
Vista will be released in Jan 2007 to all users.

And pls don't ask me ne help regarding to photoshop as I'm totally noob in PS  

@n2casey
thnx buddy


----------



## pops (Sep 21, 2006)

Excellent work… great... And Thanks A lot.


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice tutorial...
Thanks lot....
be continue....
what about disktop dialog in disktop properties
I don't found in the...dll
Please.helppppppp


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 24, 2006)

thnx!
I posted about all such hacks here  



> *Changing the look of Desktop tab in Desktop Properties box*
> 
> Open *%windir%\System32\shell32.dll* file, and goto: *Dialog -> 29952 to 29956 -> 1033*.


----------



## SoFtEcH (Sep 25, 2006)

chk the link bro.... 

I know something in PS  ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 25, 2006)

Oops! thnx for correcting.  

_Link has been fixed now..._


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 25, 2006)

really kool man!
P.S:do you konow how i can register windows vista RC1 like you did?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 25, 2006)

If u r able to connect net in RC1, then u can easily activate it on net.
In other cases, u can activate it on phone, but I can't remember the phone no.


----------



## niks999 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Vishal!!!
Can u tell me how to change the background of the login screen????
I can change the text but am not able to change the picture in the background!
Help me PLZ@@@@
__________
Hey Vishal!!!
Can u tell me how to change the background of the login screen????
I can change the text but am not able to change the picture in the background!


----------



## RoughGuy (Sep 28, 2006)

very nice n informative..... thanks for sharing man....


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 2, 2006)

Vishal can you tell me how to bring "Make a new Shortcut" below "Make a new folder" in the left task pane


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2006)

I never tried it but I'll tell U all what I know about it:

1.) All these links r hardcoded in the Windows Shell, so u can't add items but u can remove or change their locations.

2.) Open *Shell32.dll* file in Resource Hacker.

3.) All Task Pane information is stored in *UIFILE* section.

4.) There r 2 sub-section under *UIFILE* section: *3 & 4*.

5.) In the 2nd section *4*, u'll get XML file, in which all these items r defined, like:

a.) AppletLink (for pictures/music folders)
b.) TaskLink (for file/folder tasks, like cut,copy,paste,etc.)
c.) CategoryLink (Other places)
d.) CategoryList / CategoryView (details)

6.) And finally, the strings/labels & their details r stored in:

*String Table -> 1953 & 1956 -> 1033*.  

I hope, it'll help U 

*PS:* If u want to change the look of the task pane, then u'll hv to edit *shellstyles.dll* file, which u'll find in the *Shell* folder under every *Theme* folder in *%windir%\Resources\Themes* folder.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanx Vishal for this info i will try my Trial & Error method to get to a conclusion and immediately post it here if results are +ve

I remember you Posted something on adding "Hide the content of this folder" to a user defined folder probably..... only by registry hacks


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi vishal 
reshacker some time show massage like
" exe Compressor .................."
Do you know about exe Compressor


----------



## spiderman (Oct 10, 2006)

small world big minds large followers one of them is spiderman

 hello thanx verymuch. keep on going 
 lage raho vishal


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 10, 2006)

wow, your shell skills are so good!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank u guys for ur valuable comments


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

Which image r u talking about?


----------



## kp3 (Oct 15, 2006)

How do i make progress bars´? I know how i add them but i think i must code sumtehing.....


----------



## rup (Oct 15, 2006)

hi vishal... this is my first thread but one of the several visits...so, first of all i just want to say...u buddy always rock the forum with ur new posts,,...i hv already implemented sum of ur fantastic threads... n solved the challenged which one of my fnds hd given to me 3-4 yrs ago to change the start button text... thax a lot.. here by i want to ask u something.. that the "folder option" which is usually found in "view" menu or in "settings".. but i hvn't found this in my pc using 98SE.. hv i md any mistakes...n another qs>>. 
can u plz tell hw to change the "welcome" text appears in XP booting screen....                    thax buddy n wish u join the MCA group soon with ur bydefault power of talents............................


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 15, 2006)

@kp3
U can add progress bars but can't make them working coz it depends upon the internal coding!

@rup
thnx buddy for ur comments  
To change the "welcome" text, open *%windir%\System32\Logonui.exe* file in Resource Hacker and goto:

*String Table -> 1 -> 1033*

And in right-side pane, change the text of *7*th entry.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 18, 2006)

No need of Resource Hacker!

Just open Desktop Properties, goto "Appearance" tab and click on "Advanced" button, now u can change fonts u want


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 18, 2006)

Then open the .msstyles file in Resource Hacker and look for the image u want to change and then just replace it with ur own image


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks vishal.....
great info by u  ... 
__________
@vishal 
u rockkkkkkk always.....
thanx yaar....
i had modified my system properties dialog box as u said ..... it is looking nice....
but a small doubt remains in my mind....
the 6.bmp which u attached is appearing only in "general" tab ... but i want to make the 6.bmp to be appear in every tab option(computer name,hardware,.....) at the leftmost as it is in general tab ....
how can i make it and what modifications do i hav to done .... ?????
help me reg. this ....  
i know u always rocks.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah! U can add that image in other tabs too  

If u check other dialogs in the sysdm.cpl file, then u'll get other tabs also, now just resize the dialog to make space for the image and then just insert the BITMAP


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 21, 2006)

Can u tell me where can I get pre made images to place in my dialog boxes.

Do u made ur own?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 21, 2006)

Whenever I need any image, I just google for that  
Like I needed Mickey Mouse image for the RUN dialog box and I googled for it


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 22, 2006)

Gupta ur good man!!!


----------



## DR RANJAN (Nov 6, 2006)

this tutorial section give a new look to my windows...thanx VISHAL


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 6, 2006)

thnx guys for ur nice comments


----------



## Mohammad (Nov 7, 2006)

*oh wat the hell???*

Damn man. you are the one....
i was surfing the net for some info about vista theme and now im in a new world of Xp. 
your brilliant man. i was surprised that we can do that in our OS.
but im sad cause i couldnt apply those to my winXP. i dont know i tried what u did with the my computer properties, and nothing happened, i was wondering wat was wrong. i will try it again later for sure. 
but i wanted to know if i can change the color of the taskbar to black thru this reshack. and how can i change the first boot screen for Xp. the black one with the bar in the middle. i wanna put another picture for it. 
thanks again. and now i have around a week to review all the tutorials on this site. 
thanks again


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 7, 2006)

First thanks for ur precious comments  



> but im sad cause i couldnt apply those to my winXP. i dont know i tried what u did with the my computer properties, and nothing happened, i was wondering wat was wrong.


I think its happening bcoz of the WFP (Windows File Protection) service. Just disable it and ur problem will be solved!
To disable WFP see following thread:

List of Some Useful System Utilities!



> but i wanted to know if i can change the color of the taskbar to black thru this reshack.


For it go thru following thread:

 How To Change Color Of Taskbar.



> and how can i change the first boot screen for Xp. the black one with the bar in the middle. i wanna put another picture for it.


See following thread:


TUTORIAL: How 2 change XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities!


----------



## Mohammad (Nov 7, 2006)

*ME again*

Hey man.
thanks for the quick reply.
well first of all, IT WORKEDDDDDDDDDDDD>    i did something wrong in one step. so thats why it didnt work. i actually was trying to make my own mycomputer properties, but man it needs time to set the spaces in between.
ill try my best to work out it.

secondly about the changing the taskbar color. im using the classic xp theme. is that possible to change ? cause u said something about royale theme i guess 
and about the boot screen., i hate to use a software. once i use stylexp and it &#^@ my pc up.
is there another way?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 7, 2006)

To change the color of taskbar in Classic theme, u can change the color settings in Desktop Display properties!

1.) Open Desktop Properties.
2.) Goto "Appearance" tab.
3.) Click on "Advanced" button.
4.) Change the color of "3D Objects" to ur desired color.

Regarding to Tuneup Utilities, its a gr8 s/w and there is no harm in using it. You can use it without any problem, in fact I'm using it since many months  

And if u really want to edit the boot screen manually, then its a tough task. You'll hv to edit *%windir%\System32\ntoskrnl.exe* file in Resource Hacker and replace the Bitmaps. But the Bitmaps are not visible, they r completely Black, so u'll hv to edit them in photoshop!

U can follow this tutorial for it:

How can I change the Windows XP or Windows 2000 boot screen?

Or u can d/l ready-made boot screens from net and then replace the "ntoskrnl.exe" file!


----------



## milnniki (Nov 11, 2006)

its very nice vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank u


----------



## Ozric (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: What's the point of adding controls?*

I have used ResHacker for some time now but have never seen the point of adding controls to things as they will not be able to do anything. For example, I added a button to a dialog box but it is greyed out as there is no function for it to perform. Is there any way to add functionality to controls? If not, what is the point of being able to add them? This has puzzled me for a long time, if anyone has any suggestions I would be grateful.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 14, 2006)

U can add BIMAPs, AVIs, Date-Time, etc in ur dialog box and they'll work perfectly.

But there is no benefit in adding buttons in the dialog coz u can't add functionality to them!


----------



## Ozric (Nov 15, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, that's what I thought - strange ! It's fun though, isn't it? I put a shortcut to ResHacker in my SendTo folder, whenever I want to know what a file is I SendTo ResHacker (or Notepad), very handy! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Nov 21, 2006)

when i do so 
my default gets called automatically
and new one doesm't work
plz help me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 21, 2006)

^^
Its happening bcoz of WFP (Windows File Protection) service, which automatically restore the original file! 

Just disable this service using WFP Switcher, u can get it from here:

List of Some Useful System Utilities!

*PS:* You can also save the file in different location after editing, and then just boot into safe mode or in ne other windows ( if u hv diual boot system) and then replace original file with the edited one and don't forget to replace the file into *%windir%\system32\dllcache* folder also, it contains a backup of all system files.


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2006)

hey vishal im getting some wierd error:

access violation at address (some no.) in module 'Reshacker.exe'. Write of address (some no. but not the same as b4) .... i get this while copying ur code (to replaced by the existng in dialog) .... help plz


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 29, 2006)

It doesnt hv nething to do with my code  

It happens sometimes in resource hacker while editing files. Even I hv also faced same problem manytimes and I had to loose my all edited data  

Try to copy the file at some other location and then edit it


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2006)

i tried tht too but it aint happin .... wat i wanna know is tht nothing with my pc or ur code inherited prob of RH .... in tht case then i will try it at some other time .... hope it wrks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 29, 2006)

afaik, this problem has nothing to do with the code


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2006)

ya it happnd ... i replaced the code first and then the added the images and all ..... while going thru the sysdm file via RH .... i got the same eror while i came to image 6 .... so i guess thr is some prob wen u add the 6th image (IMHO)
__________
cud u explain to me ur code coz i don any image in place of angie and i want the image on the left of the text as it is by default


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh! So u r talking about the sysdm.cpl file, which I described here  

For it, just add the images first and then replace the code


----------



## qohelet (Dec 1, 2006)

hi vishal!

Thanks for all the tutorials about the resource hacker! IT was really great and fun executing.

Just want to ask something about your vistavg in deviant art.  Before I used window blinds to skin my comp but recently i changed to just using uxtheme.dll patch since WB is such a resource hog on my comp.  I was trying to find some vista visual styles.  I found a lot on deviant art but on all of them your visual style is my favorite.  However, i cannot fully copy screen shot you have.  I mean i wanted to remove "All programs" option in left side of the start menu but unfortunately i was not able to do it. I don't know if the resource hacker will do the trick but if it is i don't know how.

Just look at my screen shots.  YOur elegant visual style is also here.  Thanks a lot!

*img244.imageshack.us/img244/5251/vistavgbyvishalguptahs1.jpg


*img224.imageshack.us/img224/5428/desktoplj8.png


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2006)

first thnx a lot buddy for ur comments  

Actually I did a lots of tweaks in my system acc. to my choice  

Regarding to the "All Programs" menu, just open *regedit* and goto:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*

in right-side pane, create a DWORD value *NoStartMenuMorePrograms* and change its value to *1*  

*PS:* pls post thumbnails instead of the full image coz we also hv dial-up users!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2006)

In *Desktop Properties* goto *Desktop* tab and click on *Customize Desktop* button.

Now u can select, which icons should be displayed on Desktop


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for all those tutorials .

Can anyone help me with this.
I am only able to view classic


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2006)

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*

in right-side pane, look for DWORD value *NoSimpleStartMenu*, if it exists delete it


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 1, 2006)

But i can only see  *NoDriveTypeAutorun*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2006)

Also check this in:  

*HKEY_USERS\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*


----------



## RoughGuy (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Vishal Bhai... i think u can help me with this thing.....

I have downloaded a software from net named *mySb from here* which replaces the start button image and also the button, it can even change the start button like this...

*www.sayesoft.com.au/mySB/anigo.gif

i searched with Resource Hacker for that type of files in many Dll's but could not find them but in the installation folder of that application i found 4 BMP files containing these images... can u tell me hw this can be possible... is there any way 2 change the start button to our custom shape and also animatable.....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2006)

You can change the Start button image but u can't set an animated one!  

To change the start button image u can follow 2 methods:

1.) U can change the BMP in *explorer.exe* file.
2.) U can also change the whole start button look from the visual style itself, like I changed in my VS "VistaVG"


----------



## RoughGuy (Dec 2, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> You can change the Start button image but u can't set an animated one!
> 
> To change the start button image u can follow 2 methods:
> 
> ...



*I tried the first one... can u tell u abt the second method plz....*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2006)

2nd method is related with hacking ur current visual style with resource hacker!  

Suppose, u r using Luna VS, then u hv to open its *.msstyles* file in resource hacker, which u'll find in *%windir%\Resources\Themes\Luna\* folder.

When u open this file in resource hacker, u'll find a BITMAP with the name *BLUE_STARTBUTTON_BMP* (if u r using some different VS, then the BMP name will be different), now just replace the image with ur desired image


----------



## RoughGuy (Dec 2, 2006)

*How can i do this in win2000????*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2006)

Then u can't coz win 2000 doesnt support visual styles like XP


----------



## qohelet (Dec 2, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> first thnx a lot buddy for ur comments
> 
> Actually I did a lots of tweaks in my system acc. to my choice
> 
> ...



Ok i did what you said.  but this is not really what i wanted.  how can i put the "all programs" to the right side of start menu where the options like "my documents", "my pictures" etc appear? Is it possible? thanks

ps. sorry for not posting thumbnails...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2006)

Yesh sure! What I did was, I changed the "Favorites" name to "Programs" and also changed its path to "Programs" folder  

Following is what I did:  

1.) Disable "All programs" menu as I mentioned in my previous posts!
2.) Change the "Favorites" path to "Programs" folder in registry! do as following:

open regedit and nevigate to following keys one by one:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders*

in right-side pane, change the value of *Favorites* to *C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs*

*PS:* change the *C:\* with ur system drive letter  

3.) At last I changed string "Favorites" to "Programs" by editing *Shell32.dll* file in Resource Hacker  which u can find at:

*String Table -> 1362 -> 1033*


----------



## qohelet (Dec 2, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Yesh sure! What I did was, I changed the "Favorites" name to "Programs" and also changed its path to "Programs" folder
> 
> Following is what I did:
> 
> ...



THis is really cool!!!!! Never thought this is possible...LOL

Thanks bro! KEep up the good work.

BTW i also learned that you can also disable the "all programs" option using resource hacker and not doing regedit tweak you advise. How? I know you know.LOL


----------



## n2casey (Dec 2, 2006)

@ qohelet



			
				qohelet said:
			
		

> sorry for not posting thumbnails...




U can do it now. Just edit ur post.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 2, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Also check this in:
> 
> *HKEY_USERS\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*



I tried whatever u told.
I found one with that name.
I deleted it.
Still i am only able to see the classic view in taskbar> properties> Start menu


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 3, 2006)

Its not possible in msstyles, only possible in WindowBlinds themes


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 3, 2006)

What abt my question


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry! it'll be more easier to me if u pls provide screenshots of following sections:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
HKEY_USERS\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 4, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> sorry! it'll be more easier to me if u pls provide screenshots of following sections:
> 
> *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
> HKEY_USERS\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*




I've formatted my PC.
Problem SOLVED.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 4, 2006)

^^
Thats the ultimate solution, which u hv applied  

------------------------------------------------

Guys! Today I changed the look of my RUN dialog box and its looking as following now:  

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/2739/newpicturekw4.jpg


----------



## tweakyou (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Vis(hal Gup)ta.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 6, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> Thats the ultimate solution, which u hv applied
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...



Awesome buddy.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank u guys *img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/askforravi7/smilies/wub.gif


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 7, 2006)

One question

How do you know which registry does what?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 7, 2006)

Its just experience buddy  The main thing is that I love these things so its easy for me to remember all such stuffs


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 7, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> sorry! it'll be more easier to me if u pls provide screenshots of following sections:
> 
> *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
> HKEY_USERS\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*



Now think these are some of the registries

How do you knoe it does that particular work?
How do you test it out?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 7, 2006)

lol, I didnt know about them at once, the thing is that I must hv read about them somewhere and then I knew that which key does what!

So its just like, u read that msconfig shows startup items list and since then u know that


----------



## keyurjani (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks dear
really usefull inf
thanks for sharing


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 10, 2006)

Aaaaawwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeessssssssooooooommmmmmmmeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank u guys *img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

How to change the icon of folder box in XP??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

I didnt understand!  
Can u provide a screenshot?


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry.
Not Box , folder icon in XP.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Open Shell32.dll and goto:

*Action -> Replace icons ...*

Now change *4* & *5* to ur desired icons


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

Where is this file?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

*%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll*


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

How to change the drive icon?
C:\


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Change *9* icon in same file  

But it'll change all drive icons, and if u want to change only C: drive icon or any other particular drive icon, then u can use a registry trick for it:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=341441&postcount=2


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks.
when are ur exams going to get over.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

29th December


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Vishal
I replaced the background of shut down.
Do we have to restatrt to see that??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Obviously  u hv to restart the system to take affect


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

ok
Can you upload some vista icons?
__________
Buddy i replaced the folder icns but no effect.
I saved them.
Restarted.
Still no effect.
What shud i do?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Whenever u replace icons in *Shell32.dll* file, windows doesnt automatically show them, it happens bcoz of the Icon Cache which windows use to show all icons in computer!

So u hv to reset the icon cache to make them working  

U can use TweakUI or Tuneup Utilities, both hv an option to do this!


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

Can you post the code for the last run  you made?
which language is that code in?
Even how to add bitmaps.
__________
I didn't see any option to reset the icon cache.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

1.) Download TweakUI from here
When u'll open it, u'll see an option *Repair* at bottom of the left side pane. And when u'll select it, u'll get the option to "Repair icons" in right-side pane!

U can also do it manually by deleting "iconcache.db" file (it'll be a HIDDEN file) in following directory:

*C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data*

Here Replace C: with ur system drive and "Administrator" with ur username.

2.) To know how to add BITMAPs, pls read my posts on the first page!


Here is a step-by-stpe tutorial for making ur RUN dialog box look-a-like mine:  

*Hacking RUN Dialog Box in Windows XP - Version 2*


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

Which language is this(code)
and what about the theme i gave you.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 16, 2006)

reply vishal 
pls


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not sure but I think its Delphi


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 17, 2006)

i think these are form or object parameter and they belongs to windows MFC object for more detail look in microsoft msdn collection


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 17, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but I think its Delphi


If you are not sure how did you get all those codes???? 

BTW
I edited the run. did everything you told. i am able to see the same old run.??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

lol, I don't get those codes, I simply edit the existing codes  
Do some R&D with existing codes and u'll also get used to with it


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 17, 2006)

What about the run problem??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

WFP (Windows File Protection) problem!
Disable it using WFP Patcher or just use replacer and replace the "Shell32.dll" file in following folders:

*%windir%\System32\
%windir%\System32\DLLcache*


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 17, 2006)

where will i get this replacer??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 18, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> If you are not sure how did you get all those codes????
> 
> BTW
> I edited the run. did everything you told. i am able to see the same old run.??


 actually there r lots of such tutorial available online from long time 
*www.google.co.in/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=resource+hacking+tutorial&meta=&btnG=Google+Search
and the code which it generate is developed by developer of resource hacker him self to ease the customization of vb, vb.net ,c++ program as it is difficult to understand assembly language .
i got this information by disassembled  resource hacker with W32Dasm.
*img277.imageshack.us/img277/3848/rshqw5.th.jpg


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info Desi-Tek.com


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 18, 2006)

@Desi-Tek.com
Its not created by Resource Hacker developer  
In fact if u open any file in Resource Editor, Resource Tuner or even in VS.NET, u'll get the same code


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 18, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> WFP (Windows File Protection) problem!
> Disable it using WFP Patcher or just use replacer and replace the "Shell32.dll" file in following folders:
> 
> *%windir%\System32\
> %windir%\System32\DLLcache*



With what should i replace??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 18, 2006)

Whenever we edit any file, windows overwrite it using a copy of this file in "*DLLcache*" folder.
Thats why I suggested u to overwrite both the current file and its copy in "DLLcache" folder with ur customized file


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 19, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @Desi-Tek.com
> Its not created by Resource Hacker developer
> In fact if u open any file in Resource Editor, Resource Tuner or even in VS.NET, u'll get the same code


 well resource editor and resource tuner is based on resource hacker but still i'll ask my friend jingBoy he is a professional cracker 
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=FJZ&q=cracker+jingboy&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## -={ SEASER }=- (Dec 31, 2006)

The codes come from Microsoft. The are what MS call 'MFC styles'.
                                 Read all about them here

The window styles are used most prevalently in these dialog boxes.

You can also get some more info on the coding here (skip the tut and read lesson 6), and here


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jan 1, 2007)

vishal i made changes to msgina.dll file and used replacer.and afterr the restart it says"unable to load msgina.dll cantact ur sys admin.and promts fror restart.what shud i do.i cannot logon now.how shud i restore my original file


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 1, 2007)

Buddy playing with system files is not very safe  
U must hv made some mistake while editing the file and thats why the file gon corrupt and giving error.
U can try to repair the windows using XP Setup CD


----------



## Ron (Jan 2, 2007)

hEY vISHAL...............
tHANKS........U helped me to give a new look to my PC...................


----------



## Ron (Jan 3, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> *Hacking System Properties Dialog Box (Sysdm.cpl file)*
> *PS:* Here in the screenshot image saying "*ask for Genuine Microsoft software*" is the *OEMLOGO.BMP* which u hv to place at *%windir\System32\* folder. I'm attaching it too.



HEy,
Where should i place the *OEMLOGO.BMP.......*.....Can i get the exact location...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 3, 2007)

*%windir\System32\* => C:\Windows\System32

*NOTE:* Here C: is ur system drive, where Windows is installed.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello vishal,
                 i have downloaded vistaVG from your website, but i do t no how to apply this theme to my system ?????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 4, 2007)

Pls read here:  

VistaVG: A New Visual Style for XP Released by Me !


----------



## anniyan (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks a lot its very useful


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 14, 2007)

vishal whenever i double click on a folder a search window opens can ya tel me how to ovecome this problem


----------



## n2casey (Jan 14, 2007)

iceeeeman said:
			
		

> vishal whenever i double click on a folder a search window opens can ya tel me how to ovecome this problem



Try this

Click Start>Run, type regedit & press Enter
 Locate the following keys in the registry:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell
 U will find a String Value in right hand pan.
 Double click it & type *none* in the Value Data box.
 Click OK & quit Registry Editor.


----------



## bopstar (Jan 15, 2007)

hi all...great info

quick question, can i change the other tabs in the sysdm.cpl, to make system properties windows looks more uniformed? 
i've been able to change the advance tab, but have had no luck with the hardware and remote (remotepg.dll) tabs. can they be hack in any way?

ps. i haven't found the other files in the system32 folder yet, eg. computer name, system restore and automactic updates, so i have tried to alter them yet...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 15, 2007)

Other tabs, like "Advanced, Error reporting, visual affects, etc." are present in same file "*sysdm.cpl*"  Just browse thru other dialog boxes in the file  

and regarding to "System Restore", "Computer Name", etc tabs, these tabs aint present in "Sysdm.cpl" file but in other files. So u'll hv to search for them in "System32" folder.I was only interested in the first tab so I searched for it. If I get time, then I'll search for other tabs too


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 15, 2007)

n2casey said:
			
		

> Try this
> 
> Click Start>Run, type regedit & press Enter
> Locate the following keys in the registry:
> ...


hi man THNX


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 16, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> 1.) Download TweakUI from here
> When u'll open it, u'll see an option *Repair* at bottom of the left side pane. And when u'll select it, u'll get the option to "Repair icons" in right-side pane!
> 
> U can also do it manually by deleting "iconcache.db" file (it'll be a HIDDEN file) in following directory:
> ...


 


hi man can u tel which software did u use to write ur name in the black background
__________


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> 1.) Download TweakUI from here
> When u'll open it, u'll see an option *Repair* at bottom of the left side pane. And when u'll select it, u'll get the option to "Repair icons" in right-side pane!
> 
> U can also do it manually by deleting "iconcache.db" file (it'll be a HIDDEN file) in following directory:
> ...


 


hi man can u tel which software did u use to write ur name in the black background!!!!!
__________
hi man can u tel which software did u use to write ur name in the black background!!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

^^
Its just a BITMAP, which I created in Photoshop  
and then added that BITMAP in RUN dialog box using Resource Hacker


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 17, 2007)

Vishal can u plz tel me how to get ur name when u right click on desktop?above the arrange icons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

For it u'll hv to edit *%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll* file and add ur desired string in *Menu -> 215 ->1033*  

So just open the file in Resource Hacker and goto the above mentioned Menu and add following line:

*MENUITEM "put_your_desired_string_here", 33333, MFT_STRING, MFS_GRAYED | MFS_DEFAULT*

after following lines:

*215 MENUEX
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
{
POPUP "", 0, MFT_STRING, MFS_ENABLED, 0
{
*
and then Compile Script and save the file


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 17, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> For it u'll hv to edit *%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll* file and add ur desired string in *Menu -> 215 ->1033*
> 
> So just open the file in Resource Hacker and goto the above mentioned Menu and add following line:
> 
> ...


 
THNX DUDE N CAN U TEL ME HOW TO GET THE SMALL CLOCK ON DESKTOP


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

iceman are you talking about the picture of VG's desktop in deviantart??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

@iceeeeman
U can use *RKLauncher* to get that clock on desktop.  
U can download it from here:

*home.cogeco.ca/~rklauncher/


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 17, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> iceman are you talking about the picture of VG's desktop in deviantart??


 
YES BRO!!!!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

iwas thinking that he used object dock
he used something else


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 17, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @iceeeeman
> U can use *RKLauncher* to get that clock on desktop.
> U can download it from here:
> 
> *home.cogeco.ca/%7Erklauncher/


 
NO DUDE ITS NOT WORKIN . WHEN I CLICK ON THE CLOCK IT OPENS THE CONTROL PANEL OF CLOCK . I M TALIN ABOUT talking about the picture of VG's desktop in deviantart??


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

he used object dock


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

lol, is VG something else or is it me?  
I used RKLauncher in that screenshot


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

how do we configure its settings??
is it like object dock


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 17, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> lol, is VG something else or is it me?
> I used RKLauncher in that screenshot


 
DUDE CAN U PLZ GIVE A TUTORIAL HOW TO DO THAT PLZ MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

@Tech Geek
Its the BEST dock software, which I ever used.
Its very easy to configure



			
				iceeeeman said:
			
		

> DUDE CAN U PLZ GIVE A TUTORIAL HOW TO DO THAT PLZ MAN!!!!!!!


 What u exactly want to do?
Just download the RKLauncher and then run it. If u want any particular thing, then pls explain it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

how do we add our own icons in it like we do it in object dock??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

Just drag-n-drop them to the dock.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

anyway to change the background??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes! There r many themes available for it and u can also make ur own themes for it  Its very simple, u just need a background image and u can create the theme file very easily.  
Just use it and u'll find it very easy to use & configure.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

where can we get the themes??
which software do we need to create our own themes??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

For themes, google for them, thats what I did to get them.  
and about creating themes, u don't need any special software, just make an image for use as a background and then copy default theme folder and replace existing *bg.png* file with ur created new one  
If u want to ask more about it, then feel free to PM me.


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 17, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> For themes, google for them, thats what I did to get them.
> and about creating themes, u don't need any special software, just make an image for use as a background and then copy default theme folder and replace existing *bg.png* file with ur created new one
> If u want to ask more about it, then feel free to PM me.


 
dude can u tel me how did u get the various icons ie.my comp,date,etc.
in one of your screenshots


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

Just drag-n-drop the desired shortcuts to RKLauncher and then u can change their icons by going in "Dock Items Properties" menu.
Regarding to Calendar, Clock, etc. these r Docklets, which can be downloaded from various sites and then we can add them in RKLauncher.


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 17, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Just drag-n-drop the desired shortcuts to RKLauncher and then u can change their icons by going in "Dock Items Properties" menu.
> Regarding to Calendar, Clock, etc. these r Docklets, which can be downloaded from various sites and then we can add them in RKLauncher.


 
dude when i drag them it gets deleted!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

Are, I meant drag the items from desktop/start menu/folders/etc. to RKLauncher  I think u r dragging them from RKLauncher itself


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 17, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Are, I meant drag the items from desktop/start menu/folders/etc. to RKLauncher  I think u r dragging them from RKLauncher itself


 
k dude n can u tel me how to change the Rk launcher position..
right now it comes on the Taskbar n can u tel me some sites 
from where i can download docklets


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

Just enter into RKLauncher Settings and u'll get the option to change its position in a tab.  
Regarding to the docklets, google for them coz I forgot from where I downloaded them.


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 18, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Just enter into RKLauncher Settings and u'll get the option to change its position in a tab.
> Regarding to the docklets, google for them coz I forgot from where I downloaded them.


 
Thnx dude !!!!!!!!!!
__________
Can Anyone Tel Me How To Display The Transfer Rate While Copying,etc  Files From One Folder To Anoter!!!!!!as In Windows Vista
__________
Can Anyone Tel Me How To Display The Transfer Rate While Copying,etc Files From One Folder To Anoter!!!!!!as In Windows Vista


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 18, 2007)

iceeeeman said:
			
		

> Can Anyone Tel Me How To Display The Transfer Rate While Copying,etc Files From One Folder To Anoter!!!!!!as In Windows Vista


NO! You can't.


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 18, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> NO! You can't.


 
VISHAL CAN U TEL ME HOW TO MAKE A MODIFIED WIN XP SETUP CD WITH SOME OF MY SOFTWARES N SOME SYSTEM FILES ???????????????
I.E WHEN I INSTALL WIN XP ALL THE SOFTWARES THT I NEED WIL B LOADED 
WITH WINDOWS XP SETUP


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 18, 2007)

Pls start separate topics for such queries and then u'll get lots of solutions  
neway, for this job u can go thru following page:

*unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 18, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Pls start separate topics for such queries and then u'll get lots of solutions
> neway, for this job u can go thru following page:
> 
> *unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/


 
THNX DUDE!!!!!


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey vish...what abt PDf/ book of ur tuts..is it done...or i mISSED it .....


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 22, 2007)

vishal i have changed the progress dialog when i copy,cut or delete files from one drive to another but when i copy files files from my comp to my mp3 player or when i download files from internet tht old dialog appears can u plz tel me how to change those tht dialogs too?????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 22, 2007)

@wizrulz
I don't know about its progress as I sent the book to FatBeing. So only he knows when will it be published?  

@iceeeeman
The "Shell32.dll" hack only changes the Windows default progress dialog box. For changing other progress dialog boxes, like ur MP3 player box, u'll hv to edit their own dll files, which u can find in their respective folders. I can't help much in this matter coz I don't hv that software installed, otherwise I would do some R&D in it.


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 22, 2007)

Vishal Gupta
@iceeeeman
The "Shell32.dll" hack only changes the Windows default progress dialog box. For changing other progress dialog boxes said:


> dude can u tel me how to change the box while downloadin files frm internet, n i dont hv any mp3 software its the win one only


----------



## SoFtEcH (Jan 29, 2007)

Vishal I need a help in UIFILE, can you pls contact me on WLM whenever you're ON, BTW. I need to know whats the format for AVI to use in UIFILE, like rcbmp/resbmp(200,6,255,0,0,0,0) ... 
&
icon(24,widht,height,library) ...      so now i needs to know about the one for AVI files.. its urgent ...


----------



## n2casey (Jan 31, 2007)

iceeeeman said:
			
		

> hi man THNX



Welcome


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 5, 2007)

hi vishal no resources are shown in my resource hacker...wht do i do
thanx in advance


----------



## n2casey (Feb 5, 2007)

thewisecrab said:
			
		

> hi vishal no resources are shown in my resource hacker...wht do i do
> thanx in advance


For which file r u asking?


----------



## iceeeeman (Feb 6, 2007)

can anyone tel me how to change the toolbar icons using resurce hacker.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 6, 2007)

n2casey said:
			
		

> For which file r u asking?


 as vishal said,all the resources are shown immediately as u access hacker..but nothing is seen in resources wht do i do?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 6, 2007)

thewisecrab said:
			
		

> as vishal said,all the resources are shown immediately as u access hacker..but nothing is seen in resources wht do i do?


You will see the resorcues only if you open a file through resource hacker
__________


			
				iceeeeman said:
			
		

> can anyone tel me how to change the toolbar icons using resurce hacker.


you will have to edit the icons urself and replace them through resource hacker


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 6, 2007)

@thewisecrab
Open a file in resource hacker and u'll get various resources.

@iceeeeman
If u r talking about My computer toolbar icons, then u'll hv to edit "Shell32.dll" file.


----------



## iceeeeman (Feb 7, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @iceeeeman
> If u r talking about My computer toolbar icons, then u'll hv to edit "Shell32.dll" file.


THNX BUDDY


----------



## Ron (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey buddy.....
how can i change the dial up connection dialog box.......
just like urs .............. in deviantart????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

^^
Its RConnect Dialer, which is used in Reliance RConnect.


----------



## Amlan.blacklord (May 14, 2007)

Hello Vishal! I appriciate a lot of hard job for us.thanks! Anywayz i try to follow the steps u said n changed the logon, bootscreen, icons, theme n cursors...but when i cum to change the  logon/off dialog box..nothing happens.wen i save it in res hacker, it gets saved but wen after sometime i enter again, it goes back to the previous commands! Please help!


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 14, 2007)

Amlan.blacklord said:
			
		

> Hello Vishal! I appriciate a lot of hard job for us.thanks! Anywayz i try to follow the steps u said n changed the logon, bootscreen, icons, theme n cursors...but when i cum to change the  logon/off dialog box..nothing happens.wen i save it in res hacker, it gets saved but wen after sometime i enter again, it goes back to the previous commands! Please help!



That's because of Windows File Protection service. It prevents tampering of Windows critical system files. 
To do such modifications, you need to use Replacer. Edit the file and use replacer to replace the edited one with the old one. Replacer will do it automatically after reboot.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 14, 2007)

@Amlan
Kiran has already posted the solution.  

It happens bcoz of WFP serive, which automatically replaces changed system files with the original files present in "*%windir%\System32\DLLcache*" folder. So u can either disable WFP service using WFP patcher or can use "Replacer" to replace the file in both locations. U can get both things here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


----------



## Amlan.blacklord (May 15, 2007)

Hi! thankx, i downloaded wsps 10 n disable that whatever..but now, when I click save , it says cannot create file C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll!!!!Help me out guyz!....infact i cannot modify any shell32.dll !!

aah! can u tee me how to make a program run wen windos starts?? I use madotate 4 the 3d flip effect but i hav to switch it on manually every time i start which spoils the charm..any suggestions??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 15, 2007)

1. Make sure that there is no "shell32_original.dll" file in "System32" directory. Is its there, delete the file and u'll be able to save the file. Otherwise u can edit the file and save it at some other location and then using replacer, u can replace original file with ur edited one.
2. To add an application in startup, just create a shortcut of the EXE file and then right-click on Start button and select “Open”. It’ll open “Programs” folder, open it and then u’ll get “Startup” folder. Again open it and then paste the EXE shortcut. Otherwise u can also use registry to do the same thing.


----------



## Amlan.blacklord (May 15, 2007)

llo Vishal...followed ur path n got the right way...but ..eh...another prob..( u must be getting irritated with my non-stop questions).when i go to change the progress dialog box: i downloaded the avi file..there only 1 avi file isint it?? anyways i am to replace thta avi file with
*AVI -> 160 ->1033
AVI -> 161 ->1033
AVI -> 162 ->1033
AVI -> 163 ->1033
AVI -> 164 ->1033*
*isint it...in resource hacker, i click replace other resources..n replace avi-160 n it gets done...but when i try to repeat that step 4 the other avis....nothing happens!*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 15, 2007)

No buddy. U can ask without any problem.  
yes, there is only 1 AVI file and u hv to replace all mentioned AVI files with this single AVI file.


----------



## Amlan.blacklord (May 15, 2007)

thanks 4 the support! u didnt understand my doubt....i wanned to ask that  when i go to change the progress dialog box: i downloaded the avi file..there only 1 avi file isint it?? anyways i am to replace thta avi file with
*AVI -> 160 ->1033
AVI -> 161 ->1033
AVI -> 162 ->1033
AVI -> 163 ->1033
AVI -> 164 ->1033*
*isint it...in resource hacker, i click replace other resources..n replace avi-160 n it gets done...but when i try to repeat that step 4 the other avis....nothing happens!*


----------



## REY619 (May 16, 2007)

Hey Vishal i followed your tutorial for changing the look of Run dialog box. It works fine and looks great now. 
But i miss the dropdown list of previous entered locations, and when u type a part of the previous entered locations it used to complete it automatically.... Is it possible to make it work again?
Thanx.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2007)

^^ Yes, I changed it to simple text box from a drop-down box.  
To change it, right-click on the textbox control and select "Edit Control". Then select "*CBS_DROPDOWNLIST*" in the given options.


----------



## REY619 (May 16, 2007)

OK thanx!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2007)

^^ u r welcome sir.


----------



## -={ SEASER }=- (May 28, 2007)

I've looked all over the place in my system for this dialog and I'm not having any luck finding it. The closest I can find is dialog 2450 inside msgina.dll, but I have no earthly idea where it is getting the background image from. I have already modified BMP's 20140 & 20142 thinking that it was coming from there, but it's not. I've successfully moded *most* of my system and whittled away at it so that it takes up as little space as possible. This one screen is all I have left. Does anybody know where I can find the image resources for this:

*imcoveredinbees.com/BillyStuff/pleasewait.jpg​ 
...many thanks in advance for your answer and many thanks to everyone for showing me how to do this in the first place.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 28, 2007)

^^ Open "*%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll*" and change "*14351*" and "*14354*" BITMAPs.


----------



## -={ SEASER }=- (May 28, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Open "*%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll*" and change "*14351*" and "*14354*" BITMAPs.



Excellent!! I had changed 14351 already, but somehow missed the other. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 28, 2007)

^^ u r welcome.


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Vishal, you only made me learn about Resource Hacking....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 31, 2007)

^^ My pleasure buddy. I'm glad that my tut helped u.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 1, 2007)

Vry good and LONG tute Sir


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ thnx.


----------



## ashok_wise (Jun 8, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> *!!! WARNING !!!
> 
> Playing with system files using resource hacker can be Dangerous for your system and it can make your system not working.
> 
> ...



Use full Information.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 8, 2007)

^^ thnx. I'm glad u liked it.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 8, 2007)

hi vishal
wana know two things :-
1- how can i change hibernating screen in xp .
2- whenever i try to paste any bitmap on logoff screen my switch user , log off and cancel icons disappears behind that bitmap screen what should i do so that these icons appera on the bitmap ?

 plz help


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 8, 2007)

1. I never used Hibernate in XP and never tried to look for it in any file.  But u can try "%windir%\System32\ntoskrnl.exe". may be the BITMAP exists in this file?

2. For it u hv change all required dimensions in LogonUI.exe file. The easiest method will be to use Logon Studio.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 8, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> 2. For it u hv change all required dimensions in LogonUI.exe file. The easiest method will be to use Logon Studio.



sorry vishal i was not able to explain u properly what i wana ask 
my problem is : 
whenever i try to insert a bmp image on any thing like run dialog box or shutdown box etc my icons disappers behind the bmp  image i.e i am able to view only bmp image .
what should i do so that these icons appear on the bmp image. 

like my logoff screne is coming like:
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/6669/untitledun0.th.png

instead of coming like this :
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/2446/untitledmk2.th.png


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 9, 2007)

Try this:

Right-click on BMP and select "Edit Control". Now scroll down to bottom and enable option "*WS_CLIPSIBLINGS*". Now compile Script.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 9, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Try this:
> 
> Right-click on BMP and select "Edit Control". Now scroll down to bottom and enable option "*WS_CLIPSIBLINGS*". Now compile Script.



thanks buddy u r genius i think u have done masters on RESOURCE HACKER


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 9, 2007)

^^ thnx for ur comments buddy.  
So it worked for u?


----------



## arijit2002 (Jul 11, 2007)

I am trying to edit my sysdm.cpl file to give it a customized look. I am trying to make it look like this - *www.joejoe.org/forum/style_images/joejoe.org1166881522/img-resized.png Reduced 92%​





*www.joejoe.org/forum/uploads/monthly_07_2007/post-17111-1184138751_thumb.jpg 1240 x 604 (131.09K)​




//




The script is compiling and everything seems to work fine in Resource Hacker but when I save the file this is what I get - *www.joejoe.org/forum/style_images/joejoe.org1166881522/img-resized.png Reduced 86%​





*www.joejoe.org/forum/uploads/monthly_07_2007/post-17111-1184138730_thumb.jpg 689 x 561 (60.49K)​




//

How do I correct this problem? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 11, 2007)

^^ Buddy pls don't make duplicate posts. U posted the same post in 3 other threads too.

Regarding to ur problem, place that BMP file in "*%windir%\System32\*" folder and rename the BMP as "*OEMlogo.bmp*".


----------



## nr_think (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello Vishal Sir  ,

I just love the way u shared tutorial, 
i want to know the tutorial u shared in page no.1, is for XP or Vista ? i want to try . 
Is it possible to put my own pic in log in screen ? 


Thanks in Advance 
Nr.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 1, 2007)

nr_think said:
			
		

> Hello Vishal Sir  ,
> 
> I just love the way u shared tutorial,
> i want to know the tutorial u shared in page no.1, is for XP or Vista ? i want to try .
> ...



welcome to digit forum 

this tutorial is for windows XP users if some one places tutorial for VISTA he 

places on the title bar or in the Message that this tute is for VISTA 

SO u want to coustomise ur login screen follow this tute of mine 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62661


i hope this will help


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 22, 2007)

Vishal u r cool man...... thankzzzzz...


----------



## 047 (Sep 25, 2007)

@ vishal

i want to know how to replace start button usin res. hack.
one more thing if i want to change the taskbar in res hak. wat shud be the  size(pixels) of the file .


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 25, 2007)

1. Look for "Changing the Start button Text" in following:

List of a few Locations in Windows XP to be Hacked

2. It depends upon the theme. You just need to replace the taskbar BITMAP using resource hacker.


----------



## Masroor (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Resource Hacker 4.00*

Hi,

Download Resource Hacker 4.00

Created By: Numair

Enjoy downloading Resource Hacker 4.00

*rapidshare.com/files/59047660/ResHack.exe.html

Size: 566KB
Publisher: Numair

The product has run at the follwing operating systems

Win2000 & XP


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 29, 2007)

^^ I just checked your site and found you have totally copied pasted my resource Hacker tutorial there without giving any credit and source. Its plagiarism dude and will not be tolerated.

I have replied your mail and request you do what I suggested in mail, if you don't want to get in any trouble.


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Sep 30, 2007)

get free book on hacking from computer section of www.ebooksengine.com


----------



## munaf (Sep 30, 2007)

Dear Vishal Gupta
you are great man. thanks for your tutorial.  it is a goot work.
dear i want to create my own windows xp installer CD with my own screen shoots. how can it possible. pleas help me.
thanks 
munaf
a_mshahid@hotmail.com


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ Its possible using "nLite":

*www.nliteos.com/


----------



## munaf (Oct 1, 2007)

dear Vishal Gupta
thanks for your respond.  but i m still to know that how can i add my own screen shoots. is it possible in nlite.  i download it but not use at this time.
thanks.
munaf 
a_mshahid@hotmail.com


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 1, 2007)

What do you mean by adding screenshots? Pls be more clear.


----------



## vasujain (Oct 5, 2007)

Chk This Out...i Have Disabled File Protection As Well And The Sysdm.cpl Given By Vishal Works Very Well...can U Please Upload Other System Files Tweaked By You As Well? 

And Please See To My Problem


----------



## 047 (Oct 9, 2007)

@ vishal

i want to change taskbar's start button (shown in the attachment) i.e i want to make it like HITMAN's logo. how cud i achieve it cud u please tell me.



@others
i m posting my own logonui snap which i made. so plz tell me about my work , im still working on it.


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Vishal and others,

Can you let me know, whether it is possible to change the default folder icon (yellow colour) in XP to a custom icon by using RH and editing the Styles


----------



## vasujain (Oct 19, 2007)

plzz if u can post the modified fil please do that...that will be very helpful...

one ques to VISTA....when i change or replace any bitmap.....if i want to adjust a pic of different resolution where do i need 2 make changes?


----------



## Ron (Oct 21, 2007)

*Hacking System Properties Dialog Box (Sysdm.cpl file)*

*Hacking System Properties Dialog Box (Sysdm.cpl file)

*Guys....

If u r unable to view the screenshot image saying "*ask for Genuine Microsoft      software*" ..... the *OEMLOGO.BMP* which u have to place at *%windir\System32\*      folder. 

You have to do the following:

a.) Launch      Notepad and type the following text, replacing the dummy information shown      here with your own:      
[General]
Manufacturer=Ronak
Model=000000
[Support Information]
Line1=Call 555-1212 for technical support
Line2=Call 555-1212 for technical support
Line3=Call 555-1212 for technical support
Line4=Call 555-1212 for technical support     

b.) Save the file in the C:\Windows\System32 folder as Oeminfo.ini

    c.) To add your logo to the General tab, create or download the 256-color      BMP file that is 96 by 96 pixels in size.
    d.) Save the file in the C:\Windows\System32 folder as Oemlogo.bmp.


----------



## Ron (Nov 26, 2007)

hey how can i edit the boot screen in winxp?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ You'll have to edit "%windir%\System32\NToskrnl.exe" file to change boot screen. But its a bit complex task coz the BITMAPs are masked in this file.

The best and easiest way to use Tuneup Utilities to change boot screen,


----------



## Ron (Nov 26, 2007)

hey how can i edit the boot screen in winxp?.......
Hey can I copy the shell32 from my PC to the other Pc


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Hey can I copy the shell32 from my PC to the other Pc


 
many times it work it work for mine but sometime it may not.
so make a copy of shell32.dll file of other pc so that u can restore whenver any damage happen in tweak...


----------

